# Cigar Box Clock Project



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I had seen these cigar box clocks on [email protected] for anywhere from $25-50. I thought to myself, I want one of those!! But wasn't about to fork out that kind of money for one.

I was discussing this with one of my fellow BOTLs and he said "I want one made out of a VSG Box that he had" He said he would give me another VSG box to make me one out of and a few smokes as payment. DEAL!

So here is the finished products. I have a a few more boxes to make for a few more friends to. I'll post up pics of those soon.




























If anyone is interested in one, let me know, and maybe we will work out a deal or something on one.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice work Shawn! I assume you will put one in the new mancave when its done?

Edit: Just read the update. Good luck with the zoning commision too!


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Very nice. I love beautiful clocks. My dad is a car collector and we took a drill press to a vintage hubcap with similar results for his father's day gift. He loved it. These look every bit as good as his did. Did you freehand them or use a drill press?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I saw those on ebay and thought the same thing. I never made one, but it's cool to see it done. Enjoy it!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The zoning commission should approve my plans for the addition, if not I can loose about 3ft off a wall and not worry with them.


I used just an ordinary cordless drill. I started with a center puch mark and used a few smaller drill bits until i got to the size I needed so I didn't crack or split the wood.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

These look really good. Great job! I will keep this in mind next time I get a box I really like.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool idea! Good work.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work, Shawn!! 

Did ya ever start on that box that closes itself? LOL!! I loved that thing.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Nice work, Shawn!!
> 
> Did ya ever start on that box that closes itself? LOL!! I loved that thing.


No, not yet.

Though it was on my mind when I was making these. I may have found a box that will work nicely (CAO Cameroon) but its going to be a clock for another BOTL....

If I can get my hands on a box similar to that, I will attempt it. I got the parts breakdown. just gotta get off my arse and sit down and plan it all out.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

That's real cool. Nice job


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice work - great project! Cigar boxes are so beautiful - it's cool to see someone taking advantage of that.


----------



## Cigarjim (Jul 24, 2010)

What a great idea!

I got several nice boxes...Hmmm......


Jim


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Shawn, Can ya tell time without the numbers?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Nice Shawn, Can ya tell time without the numbers?


*No.... thats why I have a cell phone with a digital clock on it!!! Silly!!*

I think next time I will see about getting a darker colored hand for the lighter colored boxes and use the gold on a dark box I'm making (Alec Bradley Family Blend) for the B&M that gives me the boxes. Its going to be a suprize and a nice "thankyou" to them They have gave me alot of free smokes and boxes, its the least I could do beside the "Thanks a bunch" I always tell them after they say don't worry about it after i offer to pay for them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

New Clock made for a Viaje loving friend


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

super cool clocks! I think I might make one of my own for my cigar room! Gotta figure out which box Im gonna use


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yes there great fun to make, heres mine i made earlier this year from a partagas box.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

So thebayratt... anymore clock pics? or did you just make the two?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are too slick!

VSG-thirty and Party time!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are too slick!
> 
> VSG-thirty and Party time!


No I think it's saying it's time for another cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually I made three. 2-VSG and the Viaje. Got two maybe three more planned. Waiting on one empty box from a buddy and some parts to come in. Got a few other smaller projects in the midst too...


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it hard or a tough process to do this? I just picked up a box from Perdomo and think the box would make an awesome clock for my future smoking room, I just dont know how to go about it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A little time and a little patience.... 
Need a drill, tape measure, 5/16" drill bit, pencil, the clock works (with instructions), and about 30 minutes of your day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> A little time and a little patience....
> Need a drill, tape measure, 5/16" drill bit, pencil, the clock works (with instructions), and about 30 minutes of your day.


Very nice job Shawn!
:wave:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the next clock I do, maybe I will do a step by step. So you guys can do one yourself.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Very cool Shawn, I'm digging it!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Those look great, seems like you put a lot of time and love into them.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

if you did a step by step Ide greatly appreciate it, when I get home im going to start it.


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool. Have you thought about using bands for the 12, 3, 6, and 9 position? In my head it looks cool, but might be too busy in actuality :dunno:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW this is a great Idea. Great job on this one!!!!!!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

@ thefreakshow: I think that would be a great idea, I plan on making mine with a Perdomo box so maybe 4 different Perdomo bands would look cool on it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

TheFreakShow said:


> Very cool. Have you thought about using bands for the 12, 3, 6, and 9 position? In my head it looks cool, but might be too busy in actuality :dunno:


 I was thingking of doing that for my buddy who wants a CAO box. I have the box and the bands. just waiting on the clock parts, so it may be a few days before I can start the step by step... so please bare with me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I will wait patiently , Oh shoot look what time it is.:biggrin1:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the Viaje Clock Box in a cardboard box ready to be sent off today to my buddy. Sat it out on a table by my door so I wouldn't forget it.... well my 1yr old puppy *SHREDDED THE CARDBOARD BOX & ATE THE CORNERS OUT OF THE CIGAR BOX!!!!*
*I almost had one less mouth to feed when I saw it..... *


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Made CAO Box for a buddy of mine whom just had a baby girl.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Shawn,

I was in a craft store the other day and remembered this thread and your great idea. Here is my new clock.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i am totally stealing your idea......that is awesome and i actually have a clock set and motor in the garage waiting for a project!


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

This is SUCH a great idea, I never would have thought about it, I've got some nice boxes laying around my "ManRoom" that are just collecting dust that I might as well do something with them. When I get around to getting the parts I'll try to post some pictures, now the hardest part is trying to decide which box to choose??


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Herf N Turf*  
_You guys are too slick!

VSG-thirty and Party time!_




.



MrMayorga said:


> No I think it's saying it's time for another cigar.


Looks like a good time to me! :drum:


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice work fellas! These clocks would be a welcomed addition to any man cave / game room.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

All this thread does is remind me of the projects I have not gotten around to.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Made another box clock today for a BOTL who wanted an Avalon box. It was tough to find the box, then one day I walked into a B&M and the owner was putting the empty in the "for sale" stack... SCORE!!


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

These clocks are very cool. Great idea!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice work brother, very nice


----------

